# FAC - Feb. '07



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hey it's the first of February and I'm actually sitting here posting the FAC :shrug: This is a first in several months. Is my life slowing down? Nah, I just happen to be sitting here and remembered :baby04: 

Those of you who don't know about our FAC threads they are Fiber Art Chats. Everyone is welcome and encouraged to post and to tell us about yourself and what you are currently working on or want to work on or need encouragement to work on. Lurkers please step out and say hello! All our old friends you say hello too.

As you all may have read I got my loom. I haven't had much time to look at it much less anything else. We are in the middle of recertifying at work. I'm having my surgery in March so I won't be able to recert. with my co-workers. So, I have to drive down to Minneapolis tomorrow afternoon and recert. on Saturday. 

I will be happy to get this and my surgery out of the way. My hands hurt to badly after only a little while of knitting or spinning with my drop spindle. They will continue to ache all the next day too. I figure I can use my knitting and spinning as my physical therapy after surgery.

Tomorrow is Groundhog's Day what say you all? My guess is 6 more weeks of winter. This has been the most awful winter I can remember. No snow, we finally have some cold now. I want SNOW :Bawling:


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi all.

Iâm pretty new to HT, but Iâm enjoying myself greatly! Iâve just started working with fiber fairly recently. Iâve been knitting for about 3 years and Iâm just starting into several other endeavors: embroidery, spinning, weaving. So here are my projects/ideas:

*Knitting:* Just started my first sweater! Itâs a tunic so itâs basically just two big rectangles and straight tubes for the arms. Figured it would be the easiest way to start. Not sure why Iâve been so daunted by knitting a sweater, but Iâm finally doing it. Iâm also knitting a scarf for my momâs birthday.

*Embroidery:* Just started with this craft. My brother is an artist and likes to make his own shirts and I thought I could make an embroidered patch for a shirt from one of his own sketches. Itâs turning out ok, but it might have been a bit ambitious for a first project! His birthday isnât until April, so I have some time to make a few and improve my technique!

*Spinning:* Somerhill was oh so kind enough to kick start my spinning. I received a box of various fibers that I canât wait to start working on. A disabled relative of mine can no longer use her spinning wheel and Iâm hoping to have her teach me and allow me to use it!

*Weaving:* I havenât even begun this yet BUT while helping clean out my momâs basement last weekend, I found THREE looms! She absentmindedly said she used to do it all the time and then asked if I wanted them! So once I clear out a spot for them, theyâre mine! I know next to nothing about looms, but Iâm ready to learn. One is a back strap loom, another is a two harness foot treadle and she couldnât even remember what the third was since it was given to her in pieces after she had already stopped weaving. Iâm excited! Iâm sure Iâll have lots of questions for you guys in the coming months!

Marissa.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

How very cool Marissa! I wish I had such fibery people in my family, but I don't. You sound like you are getting a really good start on all sorts of things. Congratulations and welcome to the world of fibers.

BTW, has anyone told you that fibers and fiber arts are addictive?


----------



## madness (Dec 6, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> BTW, has anyone told you that fibers and fiber arts are addictive?


No one warned me but I'm figuring it out pretty fast!

I finished the back section of my sweater last night! It took me about two weeks, so I figure another 3 or 4 and I'll have the whole thing done. It MIGHT still be cold then...Central Texas weather doesn't lend itself to making lots of warm fuzzy clothes...


----------



## Annie in MN (Oct 15, 2002)

Hi all!

I finally took a photo of the shawl I did on the tri loom. It is handspun alpaca from my boy Ely. I think if you click on the photo it will take you to a larger photo of it. 

 

Hope you are all staying warm!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Annie that is beautiful. It is so finely woven too! I bet it's warm.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Marissa, you have fiber in your blood!

Annie, love your shawl.

For those that don't know me (and those who wish to forget me!! LOL - not here!), I'm Cyndi. We live in NW IL - have a homestead with lots of animals, but no fiber ones. I decided life was too short and there are too many fibers to spin to just own one (or ten) breeds, so I support our shepherdresses.

I embroider, cross stitch, crochet, tat, knit, spin, felt, weave, dye (not all at once and not in that order)

I ask the most ignorant questions and get some of the best answers from these gals & guys!

I thought I was going to finish up spinning that last jumbo bobbin of thick/thin slubby Icelandic & dying all the skeins for my clogs this weekend, but I really need to get 19 yo DD's room packed up and in storage so 14 yo DS can move into her room (it's bigger & she's rarely home) before DH blows a gasket.


----------



## Laci (Feb 4, 2004)

I just got back from a great spin in! It was the NWRSA meeting in Newport, OR. I make it a point to go every year. It's a fun day where I can just sit and spin, unlike my local guild meetings where I am the President and have to run meetings and take care of business. I got about half the spinning done of the sock yarn I'm trying to make out of some fiber I got from Dicentra Designs in this color http://home.earthlink.net/imagelib/...tebuilderpictures/eowynbfl.jpg&target=tlx_new . I also bought some fiber...bad bad me, since I have enough that I won't be allowed to die until I'm 200 years old. I got 4 oz of yummy alpaca and soysilk blend...the alpaca is brown the soysilk was a handpainted roving...very yummy looking. I got 1 oz of a brown wool blended with lilac silk (to spin on my spindle). I got 1 lb each of brown sheep mill end rovings in a flame color and a bright yellow color. AND, I bought another knitting machine, which I really don't need. Anyone want to buy a knitting machine, lol? 

Oh, while I was there, I won a door prize! I'm excited because I'm one of those people who doesn't usually win anything. I would probably be more excited if it wasn't an orifice hook. That wouldn't be a horrible thing, except that I have three spinning wheels, and not one of them has an orifice requiring an orifice hook. They all have delta orifices, or something similar. 

Happy spinning,
Marcy


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

Just dropping by to check in. It seems just when I think that I'll be able to get back to my fiber... It's always something isn't it! Actually I've done quite a bit recently. I've got another bobbin of my shetland spun up. I'm trying to get most of the fleeces carded at least before it's time to shear again. I have it done in April, which works out because most people locally have it done sooner. I have to find someone new to do it this year because the shearer I used last year retired. SO-it's cold calls, unless I want to call the breeder I bought my girls from two years ago.
I'm hoping to spin enough of the fleece I'm working on to make a hooded cardigan for my oldest daughter. It's a loose fitting, open, waist length cardigan with a cable trim up the front and around the bottom. I figure at the rate I'm going she might get next year's birthday...if I'm lucky.
Friday I started doing a fiber art class again. I started with little felted balls. Ten children-ages 4 to 13- warm soapy water, fleece and knee high nylon stockings...what fun-what a mess. They loved it. I'm doing the same thing the next two Fridays for the other two groups. Then I'm going to have them make a set of knitting needles each. I'm working in information about fiber animals and fiber arts in general. I'll be working three weeks at each project so that each group gets a turn. They're as excited as I am!
The agency is waiting for the final funding piece before placing the next child in my home. Since it's the funding for the therapy and the mental health care it's the important part. The county she comes from seems to be ready to place her, so I'm thinking if all goes well she'll be here full time by mid month. She's here this weekend on her second visit. She has only been told that these are 'community visits' and won't be informed of her placement until all is in place-though she's hoping and trying to get me to tell her that she'll be here with me for the next six months. Last visit she spent several days crying that she wanted to come back. I'm sure she'll be crying about staying within the first month though-it's not easy for these kids to learn to live in a healthy family. Not even all the therapy at the residential center can make that easy for them. Too many old fears and learned reactions kick in once the newness wears off. But she really wants to be in a family, and has already been told that if she doesn't do a good job in her 'practice family' that she will probably not have another chance to try. Pretty sad when you're only 11. Her issues make her pretty 'iffy' for a family with children to take her safely. There's not much confidence that she'll make it, but all of us want to give her a try-and my place will be the safest one for her to try in. We already know each other. I've worked with her over the two plus years she's been at the center. We're already working on knitting too.
I'm ready for any change in the weather. We've had cold enough weather that the snow hasn't melted yet-or rather has melted and refrozen instead of just melting-since early January. I'm beginning to be worried when I walk to the barn, go out for firewood, walk to the car to drive to work...drive to work... I'd like warmer weather, rain...even if it snows again later. I just don't like all the icy weather we've had. It was warmer today though- I could hear the snow melting off the roof and dripping in the gutters. The sheep have grown lovely, lush fleeces though, so I guess I can't complain too much.
Take time to be grateful for all you really have-it's more than you often realize. betty


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

It's so much fun to hear what everyone is working on. Yes, fiber is addicting and we're all ENABLERS, and we like it that way. :dance: 

My fiber goal before I die is to spin every sheep breed and fiber animal there is. :help: What's yours? 

Betty, those kids are so lucky to have you in their lives, if only for a short time. Even if things don't work out, they'll remember your positive influence you've on them for the rest of their lives. (((((Betty))))))

It's shearing time! This weekend we're going to a sheep shearing of over 100 Cheviots, Jacobs and Navajo Churros and next weekend in the Romney shearing of about 80 of those lucious Romney fleeces. 

I've been dying and carding and even selling some roving at a local yarn shop that just opened last summer. 

I also "helped" with a spinning class there the last two Saturdays which was a lot of fun and I learned a lot but I don't think I could ever be a teacher, lol. Too stressful and not enough patience for me. 

March 3 and 4 our spinning guild is bringing in Patsy Zawiatski(sp?) or better known as Patsy Z for a workshop. I'm so excited. I learned to spin from her videos. The workshop is going to be on spining and carding luxury fibers. 

Well, I better get to work. I finally broke down and went from the land of the self employed to being employed which has been a bit of a culture shock for me. I'm doing exactly what I was doing before, at home, but I have to keep to a schedule. I hated giving up some of my freedom but the security and benefits sure are nice. 

Hope ewe all have a great day! Stay Warm!
Deb


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Deb, Patsy is so much fun to take a class from. She was always a regular at our guilds retreat when we had them. The woman has the patience of a saint and has some of the best stories, plus she is really organized. Enjoy!!!!!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I have a new protegee :dance: She works at the local coffee shop and because I go in there all the time and knit she began to talk to me about it. She wanted to learn really badly, she actually had been taught to knit but had forgot, we all know that story. Anyway, she really wanted to make mittens so we went shopping. I have a really simple mitten pattern so I copied that and we got her some yarn and a package of needles. I got her cast on and she began knitting. This was before Christmas. Around Christmas I stopped in and she was working and she told me she had made two pairs of mittens as gifts and was so proud of herself. 

I told her if she had fun with mittens and no problems she was ready for socks. So I gave her my favorite sock pattern and told her to go for it. If she had any questions she could call me or wait until I cam in. I went in the other day and she had turned the heel and was part way up the foot, about half way. She said she wanted to make a hat next for her friend but it had two colors and she didn't know what to do. I told her to bring her things into work on Saturday (today) and I would stop in after work to look and see what she had.

After work today I went into the coffee shop and she brought her computer to show me the hat she wanted to make (she didn't have a printer) here is the hat http://knitty.com/ISSUEwinter06/index.html I told her that would be a very easy hat to knit and I would definitely hep her with the color thing. It was very easy to do. So tomorrow afternoon we are going to meet up and go shopping and I'm going to get her started.

I am so proud of her. I never told her where to start or what to start with. I just answered her questions and showed her how to do what she wanted. Being new to knitting she didn't know what her limitations would be and I didn't tell her. She is doing such great work and is very eager to learn everything she can. Her father-in-law bought her a knitting book for Christmas. As she said he picked it out all by himself  I plan on teaching her to spin this summer or maybe spring. I love it when people have no fear of what they can do.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I love it when we can turn another person on to the fiber arts March!! We have a 15 yo girl that is the daughter of one of my friend's (Sandra) friend that comes with Sandra to our guild. I've let her sit one night just treadling the wheel and other nights she just comes to hang out. One other guild member that has a ton of acrylic yarn is donating some for her and I've crocheted and felted a little bag to hold hooks and put in an assortment of size F-K aluminum hooks that we'll give her next month (she didn't make it last week).

Today was a fiber-y day. After farmer's market (I sold a skein of dyed romeny!!) I came home and dyed up the 6 large skeins of icelandic (mostly hunter green with 4- 2" areas per skein of red & blue and one-1" area of yellow. Also washed up Millie - some RomneyXHampshire that I got from Mt-Deb. It's going to make some beautiful sock yarn!! I sent her a couple pounds of assorted fiber Friday last, but it didn't make it. l'm so upset!! It was sent priority, but I didn't get a delivery confirmation. Tomorrow, i'm making up another box of fiber to send out. 

(I'm secretly hoping she gets both boxes, then she'll have extra fiber to gift forward!!)


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

March, it's funny that we often influence people without knowing it. Last month at a meeting for those of us who do foster parenting for the agency a young woman told me that she had taken up crochet because she had watched me knit at meetings. She wanted something to do with her hands. Recently one of the wonderful women who keep the place running by doing all the phones and paperwork asked me about crochet because she had just finished her first blanket, had found a new pattern and didn't understand it. I was able to lend her some of my books-the next day she brought a sample of the stitches she had worked on that night. If we just keep showing up and doing what we love, who knows what our influence might be! I love finding out that others have begun to explore their creative side...now we just have to convert them all to the 'real' stuff! betty


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

My name is Kathleen and I live in the Ozark mts of Arkansaw. My parents (non-hippy, non-religious back to the landers) transplanted us to Kingston in 1967 and I grew up on a workin farm. 
I've raised my children here....Love the area. 
Anyway, about 15 months ago, I decided to quit smoking, and it didn't take long to figure out I needed to do something with my hands. So off to ebay I go, to look for a drop spindle(I'd had a class years ago). Next thing you know...I have the 'complete' package on its way from NewZealand...wheel, cards, kniddy knoddy and a pound of wool...I DID get a good deal on it...! I'd never sat down to a wheel before, and the paper instructions just weren't cutting it...so I got a cd-rom called the Joy of Handspinning. What a difference it made to see it in motion.
I LOVE to spin. I got online and found a local spinning guild. I love those ladies...they're so generous with their time and talent and praise. At a guild meeting it became known that a local gal with churro sheep had bags of free wool...so I promptly went and got some. Cig jones=spin jones...gotta feed it!!! When I got proficient enough, I tried a knifty knitter...and what do ya know! I can make hats. I made 40 hats for gifts between Halloween and New Years. I ordered some different wools from an ebay store. Love BLF and the 30% silk blends, they're just so soft and shiney! I have little experience with other wools yet, but hoping to change that in the future. I just got hold of my first mohair...and it's sooo yummy, I want a goat or 2 now...lol
Anyway, that's my story...such as it is....I'm enthusiastic if that counts for anything....it's such a tactile artform. I love the feel of the fibers running/twisting through my fingers. And I find I have a desire to talk about it with others who share the enthrusiasm....my friends don't understand.
Oh....and I adore experimenting with natural dyes....one thing the free churro is good for....no money invested for experimentation. I've done goldenrod, black walnut(one of my favs), onion skin, avocado and lichen so far...as well as the fun koolaids....
I thank you folks for the forum to discuss all this.....
And it's nice to meet y'all.......


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Welcome Flwrbrd! You sound like you are well on your way to a new addiction :baby04: You go girl!!! We will happily enable you all you want us to :dance: 

I am always amazed and pleased when someone asks to learn. I have several coworkers who want to learn. I have told them I'd be happy to help them if they bring in something to work with. I have also offered to take them shopping. One of my coworkers has two boys a few years younger than mine. They are very active in 4-H. The youngest one has asked if I would teach him how to knit. I'm thrilled about this  

Over the years I have collected a ton of needles that I have found at auctions, garage sales and been given. So, last night I went through all my old needles and pulled out all the ones I don't or won't use. I had an extra needle gage and scissors, yarn bobbins, stitch markers, etc. I put them all together and will present them to Stephanie tomorrow. She and her husband are both students so I know she can't afford much, so why can't I give her these things.


----------



## MTDeb (Feb 20, 2003)

Guilds are wonderful, flwrbrd. Those people are so helpful and so full of knowledge andd wonderful enablers! 

Well, I think we survived lambing season pretty good. We have 3 sets of twins and one set of triplets. Everybody's healthy and doing good. 

One of the triplets was really small and weak when he was born so I had to bring him in the house and feed him and warm him up and he bounced right back. We're still bottle feeding him to make sure he gets enough but he's with mom. 

The twins from my Jacob both came out black and one of the other sets of twins has a white one and a black one. Those blacks ones are the cutest! We still have two ewes to go but it looks like they're going to be awhile yet, if at all. 

This weekend is the Patty Z workshop, Friday from 2-3:00, Saturday from 9:00 - 4:00 and Sunday from 9:00 - 4:00. i'll be on fiber overload for sure! I've been spinning to clean off all the bobbins I had started so that I'll have lots of extra bobbins. 

Hope everyone is surviving the winter okay. Stay warm! It's snowing here today!
Hugs!
Deb


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

the new march fac is up. please post there. here is the link http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?p=2070792#post2070792


----------

